# Red-tailed shark compatibility



## newshound (May 9, 2005)

in my brothers tank his big Rainbow shark chases every other fish in the tank including an octo.
however he has nothing else in his tank not even one fake plant.
the octo has be in the tank for about 2 years hiding during daylight behind an intake pipe.
If your tank was "stuffed" with plants etc... it would give everyone else places to hide.
I know that loaches can deal very well with Rainbow sharks
Its all about the loaches roud:


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

My redfin became a big bad bully after he got bigger.
I think it's probably teritorial thing, so if you have smaller tanks try not to keep any shark.


----------



## fatbysl (Sep 23, 2004)

i have my rtbs in with a whole bunch of fish read my siginature he chases the large danios but other than that he leaves the rest of the fish alone.


----------



## newshound (May 9, 2005)

I recall reading that the RTBS really hates members of the carp family...SAE, flying fox, octo etc...
like I wrote though I have seen one with loaches and no problem. Other mid to upper level dwellers should be okay. Okay maybe not the red cherry barbs ;-)


----------



## Not Mister Green (Feb 15, 2005)

*Rainbow Minnow Sharks are semi-aggressive fish....*

Interesting that you mention the Cherry Barbs newshound.

I had a Rainbow Minnow shark in a 29G tank with a group of Cherry Barbs (along with some Rosey Barbs, Checkerboard Barbs and Aeneus Cory Cats) and the Shark most often harassed the male Cherry Barbs. I think it was because of their reddish/orange color. 

I moved the Shark into my 29G Tiger Barb tank (7 standard TB's, 3 albino TB's and 6 peppered Cory Cats) and now the shark chases the mostly orangish albino Tiger Barbs and ocassionally the smaller standard TB's. The albino Tiger Barbs are adult size and bigger than the Shark! So again the orange color seems seems to trigger aggression. Fish really can see color!

The Shark seems to dissipate the aggression among the Tiger Barbs. I've heard horror stories but for me the Tiger Barb and Rainbow Shark combination is really working out well. 

BTW, in a tank full of Tiger Barbs and a Shark no one bothers the Peppered Corys. What may help to is the grayish eco-complete hides them really well. (BTW, if you want some disappearing fish, use eco-complete with a group of Peppered Cory Cats  ) But even when Cory Cats surface for air, or feed on the surface, they are not bothered. 

I'm not that familiar with Ottos Cruise Contorl but I would consider their color. If they have any reddish/orange they might not work out with the Shark. 

Red Tailed sharks are more aggressive than Red Finned Sharks, aka, Rainblow/Ruby Sharks). 

Adequate structure will help curb agression. 

If they fit in with your fish population I would highly reccomend the Rainbow Minnow Shark. Its and active fish with a terrific personality and great looks! There's even an albino variety that is a very sexy looking fish, IMO. They even eat some algae. 

Rainbow Minnow Sharks Rock!!!


----------



## Cruise Control (Dec 16, 2004)

Mister Green said:


> Rainbow Minnow Sharks Rock!!!


I couldn't agree with you more! I think I'll skip on the ottos for now. Thanks for the replies guys. Appreciate it.


----------



## stormrider27 (Jun 30, 2005)

I have a Red tailed shark in my comunity tank and the only other fish i ever see it bother is a blue ram. Once I did see it chase a female dwarf gourami. It doesnt bother my ottos or any of my cats. FWIW


----------

